# Can I take cuttings of my red tiger lotus?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Title says it all. I bought a huge red tiger lotus plant for 6 bucks at my aquarium club and want to take cuttings. Will the stems grow roots like hygro?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

No, tiger lotus are bulb plants. It will spread on it's own.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

What he said. The tuber will produce additional plants on its own.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

DarwinAhoy said:


> What he said. The tuber will produce additional plants on its own.


*she


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm. So if I cut off a stem, it won't grow?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Hmmm. So if I cut off a stem, it won't grow?


HIGHLY doubt it. When I had red tiger lotus, after a month the mother bulb died, but it looked like it didn't. When I finally cleared out my plants, i found it had made another bulb, and I never noticed...also bout a week ago, I was doing a big water changed and sucked up a tiny little tiger lotus bulb growing under the rocks, after not having the original tiger lotus in my tank for a good2-3 months.

They will propagate on their own. Garuntee it.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Bulb plants reproduce by cloning themselves, making new little bulbs at their base. Think of daffodils: if you cut off a stem,put it in water, it does not grow roots &reproduce-it just dies. But if you leave the bulb in the ground, and feed the plant, in a few months there will be several bulbs when you dig it up. Look closely at the roots of your lotus. You may see tiny little round "pearls" growing off some roots. Those are future new bulbs, given time & good care. If there are no "pearls", that is likely because it has only recently been separated from its original, in order to be sold.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm. It was huge. About a foot tall and lots of leaves. Anyways, another leaf is growing. I'm hoping I'll have a "clone" army soon.


----------

